# quick eco-complete question



## russell (Dec 7, 2004)

on the eco-complete bag it states:

•Packed in Liquid AmazonTM buffered “Black Water” solution for immediate organic water conditioning 

do i dump everything from the bag straight into the tank, or should i drain some of this stuff? i've herd with eco all you have to do is just throw it in, no rinsing, but i didn't know about the "black water".


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

The liquid buffers your water chemisty for a couple of months i believe. Most people just recommend draining and rinsing it. That's what I did with my newest bag, but it's a big difficult with the small grain size of part of the bag.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I dumped everything in, no rinsing. It did raise my KH for about three months.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

3 months it buffered my kh.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Agreed. In one tank, it buffered it at 4 for 3 months. In another filled with straight R.O. water, it raised it to 3 for 2-3 months.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

I dumped it all in. I wouldn't do that again.

I think all that junk in the water will benefit algae rather than improve your higher-level plants.


----------



## russell (Dec 7, 2004)

man, i'm glad i asked. i don't think i'm just gonna dump it. i will try my best to give it a good rinseing.


----------

